# Switching foods. Sensitive tummy



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
It has been recomended that my 4 year old Viszla, Einstein try a different food. He is currently on ID for dogs because of frequent loose stool. What is another good choice that you would think we should try for Vizsla with sensitive stomach? 
Thanks


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

There can be several causes of loose stool. Has he had a recent fecal sampling from vet, as he is a young puppy? 

Is he getting into anything in the yard, or has he had any new treats that may be contributing to loose stool? 

You can look up dogfoodadvisor.com and research the various 5 star foods for your new pup! There is a wide variety used on this forum. We use Taste of the Wild Puppy formula dry food. I like it because it's 5 stars for the puppy blend, grain free, and it's one of the more cost reasonable 5 star options. Our dogs have done well on it. We supplement with meats, veggies, eggs, yogurt, and raw food. But of course TOTW is not the only good food out there, there are many good options.


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

His stool is fine now that he has been on the ID for the last 3 years, however he sneezes and has a runny nose. We have gone through a long process of determining possibly food allergy including vet specialists. He has taken all of the fecal samples ect. He doesnt get out while unsupervised so he isnt getting into anytthing bad. They told us to try a new food next since that is the only thing we have not changed. What flavors are the best from TOTW?
Thanks


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Both are 5 stars, but I believe that fish based food in general has lowest allergen content. They have a salmon flavor.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope sorry and keep the 5 star processed foods in this and MAIN topic mixer

leave out all my choices but these I provided Keep the bag none of my natural whole foods or any raw choices 

Keep the bag and rating

and your core blood cells muscles bones are 50 percent better then before

facts not marketing $ fluff

all the proteins, fats, sugars, starches and more are consumed and used and blood sugars stay much closer throughout the day

with just these few choices and your Bag  ;D

Your far better then before and You have Your Bag and the stools match your choices not chances ;D


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I'd recommend one of the Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient foods. You can choose whichever protein source works best for you:


http://www.naturesvariety.com/Instinct/dog/kibble/all


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

2 ok sites

I hope they are not paid off players

Most know these 

"DogFoodAdvisor.com" 

and 

"Truth about PetFoods.com " 

If your foods say (Natural flavors)

They gifted you MSG  : fact 




Barley is a Starchy carb and can help the Glycemic index and supports more stable blood sugars support 

When they list( Lamb) as the main meats and this is used across the board beef, duck and so on name it 

Lamb you see the listings on the bag You smile ;D

Here the truth they fly under the radar and yes derived from slaughtered lambs Here is your Lamb 

90 plus percent skeletal muscle tissues,  tongue , diaphragm,  heart outer sections , sections of the sex organs  and the esophagus 

that's your lamb meat. 




Many made a 5 star like the human tool  Hot Dog : a thrill killer to kids and very dull adults who support this garbage 

Garlic Data we love this one but facts in some cases using in on dogs

yes rare cases

Heinz body anemia in dogs 




Carrots yes a rich beta Carotene 


Tators ok and can be gluten free digestible Carb very modest values to dogs 



Salmon Wild the best Omega 3 cannot be defeated 

We all know watch are rice a modest complex Carb as well ok but due to exposure of arsenic beware .




My once Trainer once owned 3 slaughter houses the exposure to all of this changed me for life.

They use a goat to lead in pigs, cattle, lamb and more into the massive hooks and then they picked very alive up into boiling waters massive containers

I saw them head shot the cows first then hook and dump



I was about 11 

the screams have lasted a lifetime for me

Grade A beef off the floors

last call were brooms sweeping it all up

and grinding even parts of saw dust, rodent fecal and all animal parts

Kids these are Kosher Hot Dogs 

This is not a hate post this is not a Blog in a fog fake copy and paster :

this is a Fighter for Reds and choices

Be as educated as you can

and please 2013 Visit a mass producing slaughter house near by you

I bet they keep you out of the main pain and gain center and show you the fluff

Hiding sin for $ and carry 

is just silly to me.


If you cannot grow it fish it hunt it

at least research the words used and the real products pressed

For all are Great Mates

Humans even worse

God bless all your core real choices

don't make it a chance

Those hurt the heart

Part 1 ;D

Give more then you gain or get  

part 2 will be a thriller For the Reds


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Very helpful


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

einstein thank you for even reading this 

What ever left of me know will be more positive progressive options and better choices to Reds

and I will do my best with this format.

without great education and research and I am not talking Google lol.

Sad part I got consumed by choices not just chances.

14 brain lesions, nerve damages throughout me know a 5cc abdominal aorta anuresuym spell check , my sight a garbage can, brain bleeds, strokes , melanomas 
My list goes on and on in fact it maybe records I never wanted

even hunting if needed I will crawl to the raw remote fields I love for My Reds

Sat night they asked me to talk on all of this

I will try I will smile going in 

Just know the King of pains coming in

Choose your pains and say No to hate

make sure the words match the substances going in

bagged tagged or raw

consumers lose more then they win

God Bless all your choices

Never fear death its just a day

going in ;D


----------

